# A whole new kind of furry web comic!



## ronhotz (Jan 14, 2015)

http://www.bestdayevr.com

BEST DAY EVR! is the most positive and energetic comic that's come along in a while. Its teen characters are adorable, the art is great and there's music, too!

Give it a look and decide.

All comments and critiques are welcome.

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Jan 14, 2015)

Looks like an okay start. I really like the coloring book style with colors bleeding or not fully filling! = i think works well with your story base thus far and the teenage energy being portrayed.

I would recommend optimizing your image size instead of reducing it = this will make everything load nice and quick. You can still have it link to the large size for viewers who want the whole thing, but most web comic readers don't like waiting for images to load as they try to read.


----------



## N30Nphoenix (Jan 14, 2015)

Really nicely made and the way it's made/style is very pleasing and interesting to the eye.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 14, 2015)

The artwork is both really amateurish and charming at the same time.


----------



## ronhotz (Jan 14, 2015)

Why thank you - hoping it conveys some quality but also an easy going feel that suits the strip.


----------



## ronhotz (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you so much for your thoughtful comments. 
And you're right about the loading time (it didn't even occur to me!)
I'll take your advice and try to correct the situation.
Much appreciated.
Ron


----------



## ronhotz (Jan 14, 2015)

I appreciate your taking the time to look at the strip - thanks so much for the encouraging words!

Ron


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey Ron, use the 'reply with quote' button so we know who the heck your talking to.


----------



## ronhotz (Jan 19, 2015)

Sorry - so new to this and your patience is appreciated.



Maugryph said:


> Hey Ron, use the 'reply with quote' button so we know who the heck your talking to.


----------



## ronhotz (Jan 19, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Hey Ron, use the 'reply with quote' button so we know who the heck your talking to.



Wait - got it!
Incidentally, had a look at your strip and I like it. My preference is the hand drawn style. It's got some great energy and line work.


----------



## ronhotz (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi Plastic-Fox,
Optimized images per your suggestion and the sites running smooth and quick.
Thanks again for the excellent advice.[

All best

RonQUOTE=Plastic-Fox;5036882]Looks like an okay start. I really like the coloring book style with colors bleeding or not fully filling! = i think works well with your story base thus far and the teenage energy being portrayed.

I would recommend optimizing your image size instead of reducing it = this will make everything load nice and quick. You can still have it link to the large size for viewers who want the whole thing, but most web comic readers don't like waiting for images to load as they try to read.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Plastic-Fox (Jan 21, 2015)

Glad to help. It's much easier to read now. No Waiting! I'll be looking for more.


----------



## ronhotz (Jan 22, 2015)

Plastic-Fox said:


> Glad to help. It's much easier to read now. No Waiting! I'll be looking for more.



Much obliged!
I'll keep working to make it better.

Ron


----------

